

IOTsatcom is IOT and robotics everywhere - fabiobalzano
https://hackaday.io/project/6279-iotsatcom-is-iot-and-robotics-everywhere

======
fabiobalzano
Hi there! Call for the community voice!

I need the community voice to decide if integrate some extra features, please
could you give me your opinion answering this post?

Should be the device kept in a modular fashion or better provide to the users
integrated extra features?

-Solar panel charger with maximum power point tracking (MPPT)

-LIPO battery fuel gauge

-ESP8266 WIFI mesh or acess point modes to gather extra wireless IOT sensors data

THANK YOU!

------
fabiobalzano
Global two-way satellite communication for robotics and IOT sensors. Easy to
use, GPIOs, telemetry, low power and web API provided.

